
How Slack impacts workplace productivity - charlieirish
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/5/1/18511575/productivity-slack-google-microsoft-facebook
======
cvs268
_> How Slack impacts workplace productivity_

like all tools, it impacts positively when used in the "right" way (TM)

